# How fit for a 125mile ride?



## sarahale (1 Jun 2017)

Struggling to find the time to fit in the long rides which I should be doing by now. 

I'm doing 150 miles a week on a mountain bike with semi slicks mix of on or off road. 

And I go to the gym for about 3 hours a week, mix of cardio and swimming. 

The actual ride is on road, on a road bike and 5 weeks away still but I'm on holiday with no riding next week. 

Will a couple of decent length rides in the weeks I'm back get me through it or should I be thinking about going for the shorter route? 

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

How far have you ridden on road on a road bike before and how long did it take?

How much discomfort did you feel?

What's the elevation gain over these 125miles?


----------



## sarahale (1 Jun 2017)

Last year 100 miles in 6 hours, 126 in 8 and fine after but I was fitter then. 

7801 but I don't quite now how it works, I'm assuming it's alot.


----------



## Littgull (1 Jun 2017)

@sarahale - there is a general wisdom that if a cyclist can manage a weekly mileage total that is equivalent to the one long distance ride planned then there should be no problem. You have said that you are currently doing 150 miles per week so that should give you confidence that you will manage the 125 miles ok.

The only proviso I would make is that if the 125 mile ride is very hilly (and your normal weekly miles are not) or a pace notably faster than your normal pace is expected then it may prove more difficult. In any event, just make sure you hydrate and eat effectively as well as carbo loading prior to the ride. a breakfast of porridge and fruit always works well for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Milzy (1 Jun 2017)

I know a bloke in his 50's who did 6 20 mile rides then one day decided to ride to the cost and back. If he bonked he planned to phone the wife for a pick up. He didn't need to, made it 170 miles. I know because I went with him.


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> Struggling to find the time to fit in the long rides which I should be doing by now.
> 
> I'm doing 150 miles a week on a mountain bike with semi slicks mix of on or off road.
> 
> ...


Given what you're doing, I think you'll manage it.

I'd say the key is to go at a slower pace than your regular shorter rides, sticking to what your legs are capable of for an all-day aerobic session, and be sure not to push it too hard in the early stages.

I'm doing something similar soon - a 100-mile - and my key focus on the day will be to keep my calorie and fluid intake up to match my output, and keep my gearing down to spinning levels and not strain my muscles (especially in the first few hours when it's tempting to push it).

It's all about pacing.

Alan

(Oh yes, and carry sausage butties in addition to all the high-cal sugary stuff )


----------



## Ian H (1 Jun 2017)

Simple requirements: fitness, mental and physical stamina, comfort, and the ability to pace yourself.
You've done the distance before, so, although you may be slower, you have the advantage of knowing the ropes.


----------



## Vegan1 (1 Jun 2017)

Just go out and do it, if you fail it's not the end of world and you can always try again.

Other advice would be pace yourself, if you think about quitting have 10 minutes of the bike having a quick rest and something to eat and drink - it's amazing what this can do. Enjoy yourself, don't think of the ride as a 125 mile slog, break the ride down into chunks.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> Struggling to find the time to fit in the long rides which I should be doing by now.
> 
> I'm doing 150 miles a week on a mountain bike with semi slicks mix of on or off road.
> 
> ...


You are riding way more than me and I managed a hilly 100 mile ride last weekend and will be doing a flattish 129 mile ride on Saturday so you should be fine if you pace yourself sensibly and eat and drink enough.

Do what you can in the coming weeks and rest for a few days before the big ride to let your legs recover.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> Last year 100 miles in 6 hours, 126 in 8 and fine after but I was fitter then.
> 
> 7801 but I don't quite now how it works, I'm assuming it's alot.



Sounds like you have plenty of previous to complete the ride then.

I would:

1. Check you know how you want to pace the ride so the hills don't wipe you out

2. Be sure you're using the road bike to be used on the ride

3. Fit in a few 3-4hr long, continuous, hilly rides to shake out any issues

4. Relax and enjoy come the day


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2017)

Stick with what you're doing now, when you're in a pack, you won't notice the miles.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jun 2017)

All my longer rides I have found to be more a test of comfort than of stamina. Can you cope with sitting in the same position for 7 or 8 hours? How's your bum? What about your back and neck, shoulders, wrists and so on? In view of this I'd get off your mountain bike immediately and get some serious hours on a road bike before the event. I have no doubt your legs will manage to turn the pedals often enough to do the mileage, but I hope your comfort levels allow you to find out for yourself.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jun 2017)

If you have done the miles before then its no problem as you know what it takes . Ive not done a long ride for months but have no issue with going on a 100 plus .


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jun 2017)

I would think that the only problem would be comfort on the road bike, if you are not used to the position then you may find it uncomfortable over such a long time. Worse case, pain killers and plenty of stops to stretch and move.


----------



## sarahale (1 Jun 2017)

Thanks everyone, I just really started doubting myself today but I feel a little better now reading your advice and similar distances ridden on less miles. 

I was far fitter this time last year. I think I was doing around 250 miles a week, just lost motivation over the winter and it has taken me longer than planned to get back into it. 

I've also lost a bit of confidence on the roads round here hence why I have been doing alot of off road stuff. 

Anyway once I'm back from holiday I'll get out on the road bike for a few longer rides and I'll try to not worry so much!!


----------



## sarahale (1 Jun 2017)

MikeG said:


> All my longer rides I have found to be more a test of comfort than of stamina. Can you cope with sitting in the same position for 7 or 8 hours? How's your bum? What about your back and neck, shoulders, wrists and so on? In view of this I'd get off your mountain bike immediately and get some serious hours on a road bike before the event. I have no doubt your legs will manage to turn the pedals often enough to do the mileage, but I hope your comfort levels allow you to find out for yourself.



It's a comfy road bike as fits me well but I think you have a very good point here, thanks!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> It's a comfy road bike as fits me well but I think you have a very good point here, thanks!


I know my road bike fits me well and not been on it since before Christmas i think . Ive also not done a ride bigger than 30 miles for quite a while .
Rest is my friend not training and it sounds like you already have the training .Be well rested and you will smash it .
My road bike is like an old friend .


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2017)

One thing I used to do on longer rides OVER 50 miles (80 miles was the most) was think of your normal average speed....and knock a mile or two off it. You'll find yourself so much fresher.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jun 2017)

gbb said:


> One thing I used to do on longer rides OVER 50 miles (80 miles was the most) was think of your normal average speed....and knock a mile or two off it. You'll find yourself so much fresher.



Sod that. Two blokes on a bike and it's a race........ 

Just kidding. This is useful advice (which I've never found it possible to follow).


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2017)

This is not a big deal. Just take your time and do not treat it as a race.


----------



## david k (4 Jun 2017)

Milzy said:


> I know a bloke in his 50's who did 6 20 mile rides then one day decided to ride to the cost and back. If he bonked he planned to phone the wife for a pick up. He didn't need to, made it 170 miles. I know because I went with him.



Thats nothing, I went to the coast and back in just a few hours on my bike so I'm fitter than you

The coast is less than 20 miles away but that's not important


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Jun 2017)

You'll do fine' just remember be comfortable on the bike, eat and drink regularly steady pace. I did a 122 very hilly welsh ride last month, took 9+hours of riding and I have never done anything like it before.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jun 2017)

I did a 125 mile a couple of weeks ago. The main issue was boredom. Doing it on your own really makes it a long day!


----------



## LiamW (8 Jun 2017)

Yep. The boredom will get you before anything else. Eat and drink a little on a regular basis and you'll be grand.


----------



## LiamW (8 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Boredom is something I can say I've never suffered from on long rides.
> 
> Neck pain, arse pain, fizzy hands, empty legs, hot feet, cold feet, misery, despair ... yes. Boredom, no.


I'll take boredom over all those


----------



## jay clock (8 Jun 2017)

Get out on the bike you are going to use
Try and do a 50/75/100 miler if poss
Steady pace
Eat and drink plenty
ENJOY


----------



## sarahale (11 Jun 2017)

Really appreciate you all taking the time to reply! 

Back to it tomorrow with a 30+miles after work on the road bike. 

I need to finish this ride as a personal win so will give training my all for the next few weeks and then just try and enjoy the day. 

I haven't yet got bored but this may be the one as I've just lost my love of road riding somewhere. Or this might be the ride that reignites it with any luck!


----------



## sarahale (13 Jun 2017)

36 miles yesterday after work on the road bike. Got easier the more I pedalled and would of been better had I not skipped lunch! 

Aiming for around 60 tomorrow


----------



## ManiaMuse (13 Jun 2017)

If you can ride 60 miles then you can ride 125 miles as long as you are prepared.

Make sure to:
- Get some miles riding the bike you are going to ride on roads. You're not going to gain confidence riding on roads if you just avoid them and best to find out that your bike fit needs a bit of tweaking now rather than halfway through a long ride.
- Give yourself enough time to do it at a leisurely pace.
- Bring enough food and water with you or plan to make a stop or two along the way. 
- Plot the route and find out how hilly it is. Especially useful to know if there is a nasty hill near the end of your ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> Just go out and do it, if you fail it's not the end of world and you can always try again.
> 
> Other advice would be pace yourself, if you think about quitting have 10 minutes of the bike having a quick rest and something to eat and drink - it's amazing what this can do. Enjoy yourself, don't think of the ride as a 125 mile slog, break the ride down into chunks.


This really. ^^^^
I think you are more than fit enough. But you need to spend time now on your road bike to pepare your body for comfortable hours in the saddle and that position. Also IME all bikes Work your muscles in slightly different ways and thus it's good to have that preparation as well.
Enjoy!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

AS others have said you are probably fit enough , make sure you keep your energy and fluids topped up, my biggest mistake is not drinking enough and going to hard but i still managed my 1st 100 miler this year .


----------



## sarahale (23 Jun 2017)

I've now done around 70 on my road bike. Doing lots of shorter hillier rides whenever I can. 

My plan is to head out next Wed as a trial and just do what I can. If I feel comfortable enough doing around 90 then I'll go for the 125 on the day. But if not I think I will drop down and do the 100 route.


----------



## Alan O (23 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> I've now done around 70 on my road bike. Doing lots of shorter hillier rides whenever I can.
> 
> My plan is to head out next Wed as a trial and just do what I can. If I feel comfortable enough doing around 90 then I'll go for the 125 on the day. But if not I think I will drop down and do the 100 route.


Meh, you'll do the 125 no problem 

Also remember that you'll get an extra psychological boost from an organized ride.


----------



## sarahale (23 Jun 2017)

Alan O said:


> Meh, you'll do the 125 no problem
> 
> Also remember that you'll get an extra psychological boost from an organized ride.



I do hope so, thanks!


----------



## si_c (24 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> I do hope so, thanks!


Think you'll be fine. I did a 125 a month or so ago despite not having been out for more than a 40 since last year.

If you've got a good base already and you've done rides like this before (I recall you saying earlier you had) the if you pace yourself on the day you should be ok.


----------



## sarahale (24 Jun 2017)

si_c said:


> Think you'll be fine. I did a 125 a month or so ago despite not having been out for more than a 40 since last year.
> 
> If you've got a good base already and you've done rides like this before (I recall you saying earlier you had) the if you pace yourself on the day you should be ok.



Thank-you, that's good to hear! Yes I've done a few 100 milers and 80+ off road. Getting a bit excited about it now


----------



## adamangler (24 Jun 2017)

Long flat rides can be boring, but long hilly rides cant be, at least thats what ive found, much rather get the miles in over lots of hills, hurts a lot more but much more satisfying and you get the pain of going up to stave off boredom then the free wheeling down as your reward as well. Flat rides longer than about 3 hours are just boring as hell solo.


----------



## Milzy (24 Jun 2017)

Just done a 106 in high winds 16 mph average off the back of one 30 mile ride 3 days before. Just drink and eat all the time.


----------



## johnnyb47 (25 Jun 2017)

Hi Sarahale.
From what you've already been doing I'm sure you will manage just fine. I did a 70 across Wales on Monday and the same again on Wednesday and my fitness level is nowhere near yours. 
My attitude was ,if I didn't complete it ,I've had fun trying it and there's always next time. Just pace yourself , drink and eat plenty and make sure your bikes comfortable. After 70 miles I could really feel the seat on mine :-(. 
All the very best and good luck.
Johnny


----------



## sarahale (27 Jun 2017)

Thanks again for all the replies. My long ride I had planned for tomorrow is now postponed until Thurs due to the huge amounts of rain we've had and are expected to have over night. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me switch my day off at work


----------



## User16625 (28 Jun 2017)

MikeG said:


> Sod that. Two blokes on a bike and it's a race........
> 
> Just kidding. This is useful advice (which I've never found it possible to follow).



2 blokes on a bike


----------



## sarahale (29 Jun 2017)

Managed 95 miles and still had some left in the tank  Just ran out of food!


----------



## Alan O (29 Jun 2017)

sarahale said:


> Managed 95 miles and still had some left in the tank  Just ran out of food!


That's five miles short of the 100 I'm going for on Sunday - it sounds like I need two more jelly babies than you took


----------



## sarahale (9 Jul 2017)

Just about managed it! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jul 2017)

Well done @sarahale


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Jul 2017)

Congratulations. That's a big milestone and you must be feeling pretty proud of yourself.
Well done and all the very best.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2017)

Well done @sarahale


----------



## Alan O (9 Jul 2017)




----------



## sarahale (9 Jul 2017)

Thank-you all very much


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Jul 2017)

How are you feeling now Sara after that epic ride. I can only imagine a little tired and achy. Tomorrow will most probably be when it catches up with you.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jul 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jul 2017)

well done, but don't say it's your first 125 miler, say its your first 200km!


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> How are you feeling now Sara after that epic ride. I can only imagine a little tired and achy. Tomorrow will most probably be when it catches up with you.



Not too bad actually, gentle ride round the block this morn of 6 miles and legs feel much better now! Just left knee is a bit sore.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> How did it go? From your relatively brisk speed it looks like you probably finished in good order and not groveĺling along. What next?



I won't lie it was tough, but by the end I felt I could of done a little more if needed. I was second to last rider across the line however but I think alot of the others did the shorter routes. Just happy to of finished.


----------

